# Ruger Single Six 22 LR Cylinder - Pace



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

.22 LR cylinder for Ruger Single Six. Some wear, especially on the high spots.
$100.
If anyone knows who bought the single six in the online auction at the marine business on Gulf Beach Hwy a couple of months ago, this is the .22LR cylinder for that gun.


----------



## Bluecape (Sep 29, 2016)

The 313 you see on the face of the cylinder is the last three digits of the serial number of the gun the cylinder went to.


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

Bluecape said:


> The 313 you see on the face of the cylinder is the last three digits of the serial number of the gun the cylinder went to.


That is correct.


----------

